# Collins Foundation in Dallas April 7-12



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2010)

If you want to see the Nine-O-Nine, Witchcraft, and Betty Jane, they are flying this weekend. I stopped by and got me a hat and shirt.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2010)

And no pics?


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2010)

evangilder said:


> And no pics?


LOL...I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 10, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> LOL...I was thinking the same thing!



Aren't we all thinking the same thing


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't even go see the bombers. I've seen the so many times as the airport is 1 mile from my office I go by there at lunch. I just went into the gift shop. One of the cool parts about when they are here is their flight path is right over my house so I get to see the bombers in flight all weekend.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 10, 2010)

I know this may sound kind of stupid, but I try and get out to see them any chance I get, because as the years pass, the old warbirds start showing up in fewer numbers and further in between.

Hopefully I'll be long gone when they no longer fly...

_Witchcraft taken during a pass at Redding Airport (RDD) last year (2009)_


----------



## evangilder (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice one, Dave!


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 11, 2010)

Great pic on the Lib


----------



## Airframes (Apr 11, 2010)

Beaut pic Dave! And I agree, go to see, and photograph, these birds as often as you are able. It's so easy to become complacent when used to seeing them around, as I know from experience. But oh, how I regret not photographing (and losing photos) of some of the aircraft from the past, which were common at the time and now either scrapped, out of service or, sadly, lost in accidents.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 11, 2010)

Seen them. Flew on 909


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 11, 2010)

Great shot Dave!! I got quite a few shots of them at Tri-Cities Airport back in October.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Terry, same here! I've regretted not getting (or losing) photos of aircraft I was in and around years ago, that I guess I took for granted, as they (and thier owners) would be around forever.

And in this digital age, you can't use the cost of film as an excuse for not getting as many photos as possible!


----------



## DBII (Apr 12, 2010)

GREAT SHOT! They stopped by two airports in Houston but i was sick that week.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 12, 2010)

Yesterday I was at my ranch, which is 70 miles east of Dallas, and the P-51 flew right over head, circled a couple times, and flew off.

Man, I just love the Merlin sound.......


----------

